# baby's sick...



## Boulis Mom (Jul 1, 2010)

My baby is sick and I don't know whats wrong with him! Last Tuesday I took him to the vet for a check up and to get his rabies shot. He was fine and then Saturday afternoon went to bark and instead it sounded like a scream. He has been just laying around, but as the days passed he started to get worse. He eats (I have to give him his food in his bed...he won't get up) he poops ok and pees alittle. he won't drink anything now. I took him to the vet yesterday,had x-rays done and blood work and they found nothing. He gave antibiotics and pain pills. I gave him 1 antibiotic yesterday and now he seems worse. He was like this last year for 3 days but it was not this bad. He can't even lift his head and screams in pain when I touch the bottom part of his back. The vet said it seems like he has built up gas that he needs to pass......Should I give him the antibiotics? The also cut his nails while he was in the back for blood work, and now his back legs let out on him. When I walk him he is walking slow but once he stops his back legs cross and then collapse. Please help my baby!!
Boulis mom


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Take him to an Emergency Vet. asap


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

This isn't normal at all. He needs to see a vet who is more concerned than the one you saw before. I wouldn't waste time.


----------



## Myah's mom (May 19, 2010)

Im so sorry. Sounds bad, I would definately get a second opinion


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Go to a animal ER straight away. Let us know how he's doing. Poor little one...


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

he sounds really bad , poor baby !! please take him to an emergency room , will say a prayer for ur baby !!! keep us posted!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree. He needs to either see another vet or go to an ER vet.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG ! This sounds extremely serious. What were the prescribed antibitoics for? I would take him to another vet. You need to go ASAP !!!!!!!! Please keep us posted.


----------



## bentley's Mum (Dec 27, 2007)

Just as the other said - take him to emergency Vet ASAP.. 

I hope your baby is ok! Prayers and thoughts to the both of you - keep us updated!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

nikki's mom said:


> take him to an emergency vet. Asap


 
*i agree*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I agree with everyone. This isn't right and sounds very serious. Please get him to another vet or animal hospital ASAP. I'm sending thoughts and prayers for him.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Needs medical attention right now. I hope he is getting better since I am seeing this late.


----------



## Boulis Mom (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I have an appointment with another vet today at 6. Talked to her on the phone thinks it might be an inflamed disk and also a reaction to the rabies shot. Will keep you posted. ...


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

so glad you are going to the vet soon! hope your baby gets better.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh goodness! I hope that vet can help you out more than the fist one! I'm keeping you guys in my thoughts and please keep us updated!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree with everyone... your little one needs to see a vet and another one than the one seen. There is something definately wrong and needs to be investigated until they find out what is going on.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope everything goes well with the vet visit, and they are able to tell you what is wrong. Bogie gets bad reactions to rabies shots, but nothing like what you have described. Prayers for a good outcome.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just prayed for him, please let us know how he is.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope he is OK


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm just seeing your post now. It's about 10 minutes to 5pm now....I hope the vet can help your boy. please keep us updated.

thanks.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, my goodness. I sure hope you can find a vet who helps your pup. I'm so sorry to read this.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So glad you're going to see someone else at 6pm. I don't know what time zone you're in but hope it's eastern so it will be sooner. Please let us know and I hope you get some answers and he gets some relief.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Please let us know.........so sorry he is sick!


----------



## Boulis Mom (Jul 1, 2010)

Just came back from vet. She told me that its a disk in his back and thats why his back legs are letting out. She gave me Prednisone 5 mg and told me to give him 2 pills a day, I told her I was scared to give him that (he weighs 6 pounds) and would rather give 1 pill a day.(he will be taking them for 28 days), does anybody know about these pills? She said he may need surgery...I hope not. Thanks everybody for your prayers, we need them.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm just now seeing your post, and I'm glad you were able to take him to another vet.

I am so sorry he is in pain, and hope the Prednisone helps and that he won't need surgery. I would trust the dosage your vet instructed you to give, as I'm sure they are aware what amount is safe to give your little one.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think a similar thing happened to my cousin's daughter's Maltese and he's fine now. The prednisone is a steroid which will help with the inflammation. I too would think the vet knows the right dosing for his weight. Do you have any idea of how she injured the area? What about the pain pills and antibiotic the other vet put him on?


----------



## Boulis Mom (Jul 1, 2010)

I never gave him the other pills, but she told me that the pain pills would help the pain and the antibiotics , well they would do nothing, so I will not give them. I don't know how he did it, he won't even walk up the steps, so I can't figure out how he got hurt.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

A month of Prednisone is not going to hurt him. I would give what the vet prescribed. It is the long term use of steroids that is bad. By long term I mean years.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm glad you went to another doctor. Hopefully he will recover quickly. poor baby.Please keep us updated.


----------



## bentley's Mum (Dec 27, 2007)

Are you going to let the other vet know what the REAL problem is? You have enough going on now, I was just curious if you were going to let him know.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I hope your baby starts feeling better soon.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm just now seeing this. I'm so glad you changed vets and found out what was wrong. 
My Zoey had the same problem and she was put on Prednisone along with limited activities. She did great and after about a month she was 100%. I hope you and Boulis have the same results!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

hopefully the meds work n he feels better , good luck n hugs to both u nur fluff , how scary !


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I hope your fluff feels better soon. 

Years ago, my bichon had a ruptured disk and couldn't walk. It was scary. 

She had emergency surgery, and after physical therapy, she was fine.


----------



## Boulis Mom (Jul 1, 2010)

thanks everybody, just gave him his first pill...keep your fingers crossed. I just want my baby to be ok.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm glad you saw another vet. But I'm worried that you are not following that vet's advice. 

A disc injury which affects your dog's ability to use it's hind legs sounds very serious. 

I know people who had to euthanize a little dog because it didn't recover from what may have been a similar injury that happened when the dog struggled while they were holding it to groom it. 

I hope for the best for your dog, but unless you are medically trained (which I'm not), I wonder why you don't want to give your dog the recommended dosage of prednisone. 

I hope I don't sound too mean, but I am worried about your dog.


----------



## Boulis Mom (Jul 1, 2010)

I did talk it over with the vet and she agreed that because of his weight he is too small for the double dose. He always gets 1/2 doses of everything, he has had bad reactions because he is so small. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## Boulis Mom (Jul 1, 2010)

Update: Bouli is doing alittle better, his back legs are fine now and don't let out on him. He lays around and we take short walks,trying to keep him resting. This is his second day of taking Prednisone.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

so glad he is doing better !


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear he's doing better, and that the vet agreed with the lower dose. I hope he continues to do better and better! :grouphug:

Please keep us posted. This is a very caring group of people and I'm sure everyone would like to know how your little one does--and we love pictures and stories about our lives with Malts, too. :biggrin:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

MalteseJane said:


> so glad he is doing better !


I'm so glad he's doing better,those tinies sure are delicate,I have to be careful of Rylee.


BTW,I love this siggy w/ your Malt in the sea themed sunglasses.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So glad to hear he's doing better! Just be careful as the meds 'kick-in and he does feel better that he doesn't do too much. I've seen where dogs have re-injured themselves and sometimes worse than the original. 
They 'think' they are well but they really aren't.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Hope Boulis heals well! 
That's great that you got a second opinion.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I hope your baby is still improving..........update when you can!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am just reading your thread. I am happy to hear Boulis is doing better! 

I read your concerns about the meds. I understand, believe me. However, I hope you continue the prednisone for as long as the vet prescribed. Just because Boulis is feeling better doesn't mean all is okay yet. You are a good mommy for caring about him so much. :tender:


----------



## Diana1 (Apr 16, 2010)

:chili: SO, HAPPY HE IS DOING BETTER :chili:


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

*Great Post*



LJSquishy said:


> I'm just now seeing your post, and I'm glad you were able to take him to another vet.
> 
> I am so sorry he is in pain, and hope the Prednisone helps and that he won't need surgery. I would trust the dosage your vet instructed you to give, as I'm sure they are aware what amount is safe to give your little one.


 I totally agree with Squishy! Please dont be afraid of the dose!I pray that your precious boy will not need surgury.I hope you have a calm 4th with Mr. B. Is he your only malt ? I asked that because he probably has to be still to recover.I can only imagine how scary this is for you. I am going to light a candle for him right now and also for his Mama!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Boulis Mom said:


> My baby is sick and I don't know whats wrong with him! Last Tuesday I took him to the vet for a check up and to get his rabies shot. He was fine and then Saturday afternoon went to bark and instead it sounded like a scream. He has been just laying around, but as the days passed he started to get worse. He eats (I have to give him his food in his bed...he won't get up) he poops ok and pees alittle. he won't drink anything now. I took him to the vet yesterday,had x-rays done and blood work and they found nothing. He gave antibiotics and pain pills. I gave him 1 antibiotic yesterday and now he seems worse. He was like this last year for 3 days but it was not this bad. He can't even lift his head and screams in pain when I touch the bottom part of his back. The vet said it seems like he has built up gas that he needs to pass......Should I give him the antibiotics? The also cut his nails while he was in the back for blood work, and now his back legs let out on him. When I walk him he is walking slow but once he stops his back legs cross and then collapse. Please help my baby!!
> Boulis mom


What do you suppose happened to hurt his disk since he sounded until you got back from the first vet? Were you with him the whole time? My friend's bichon had to have back surgery after falling off the table at the groomers... I hope your baby is doing much better. I would be reluctant to go to the first vet ever again


----------



## Boulis Mom (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your prayers! Bouli is doing much better!! He is still alittle slow and will not even attempt a small step on the deck, my baby waits for me to lift him! I am so happy to see him almost back to normal!! It is day 3 of the medication and I can say I am truly blessed!Everyone on here really helped me through this tough time,God bless you all!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

How wonderful!! arty: I'm so glad that he's doing that much better!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

that is great news that he is doing better!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I agree to take him to an emergency vet right away. This doesn't sound good at all. I'll pray you get answers fast.:wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for your many updates. I'm glad to hear he's getting better with your care and the treatment the 2nd vet recommended.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

I agree..A second opinion is needed immediately.. Sounds like he has had some reaction to the rabies vaccination, but I really don't know.. Don't waste any more time with the vet you have been seeing.. Not that he is a bad vet, it's just that he might not be seeing what is obvious to another.. I'm so sorry your little one is sick..Keep us posted please...
Jayne


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

tamizami said:


> that is great news that he is doing better!


 By all means get and read the book Scared Poopless.. You will view the world of dog care in a whole new light and may save your little one any more unnecessary pain and illness..We at Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue recommend this to all of our new adoptive parents. We really can't recommend it highly enough...


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:chili: Glad he is doing better :chili:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Jayne said:


> I agree..A second opinion is needed immediately.. Sounds like he has had some reaction to the rabies vaccination, but I really don't know.. Don't waste any more time with the vet you have been seeing.. Not that he is a bad vet, it's just that he might not be seeing what is obvious to another.. I'm so sorry your little one is sick..Keep us posted please...
> Jayne


She did and has written several updates since the first post.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

mss said:


> She did and has written several updates since the first post.


 Yes, I was hurrying through the posts to treat Gyosys eyes.. Sorry..But I am so glad to hear this little one is doing better...


----------

